
Chrome Notifications, “The Physical Web” and Google's War on Apps - dsr12
http://marketingland.com/chrome-notifications-the-physical-web-and-googles-war-on-apps-126291
======
vezycash
There are two ways web apps could overtake mobile apps. 1\. Someone develops
an easy way to make webapps work offline. 2\. Bandwidth becomes 10-100x
cheaper than it currently is.

I think universally cheap internet would be the key in the native apps vs web
app war.

